# New Charvel: So-Cal & San Dimas



## Pibeau (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone tried the new Charvel guitars So-Cal & San Dimas?
I'm looking to buy a new axe and I just saw those new models. they remind me of the guitar sounds I heard in the 80's.

I have an American Fender Fat Strat and a Lado Deluxe. Gibson is too expensive for my taste and I'm not sure about Epiphone Les Paul quality.

What do you think?


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I've played a few of them and there great I would have bought one but I hate folyd's


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

They have to be one of the best values out there. They are priced so cheap, I cant see how the vintage market can support the prices of the old ones.......


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The San Dimas is fantastic, to my hands. I posted a review of mine in the gear reviews section of the forum.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

I played a couple of them, they are nice but I prefer a Strat. That being said, a wise man should buy a new Charvel since Fender raised their prices by almost 40%.

I'm not into Floyds, and I would love to see one with single coils. To me they are very similar to Strats.


----------



## Pibeau (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, I will take a look at your review. Thank you.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I have to be honest...I was completely underwhelmed by the Charvel SoCals that I played. There were 6 of them in a local shop and I tried them all. I thought that the necks looked nice but didn't feel great (not bad just not remarkable), I thought that the Floyd was cheap-looking (it just didn't look or feel strong like the old OFRs that I have).

All-in-all I thought that it was a $500 guitar priced at $999 (at the time) with NO CASE.

I thought that my G&L Tribute Invader blew them out of the water even though there are a few major differences between it and the SoCals. I also think that every old 80s Kramer I have played was a much better guitar and my '87 (or maybe '88) Charvel Model 1 is a better guitar.

$0.02


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

wow i am late...i own a pagan gold 3rd batch Charvel SoCal. and it is damn awesome. the Evo neck pickup is clear and warm. floyd stays 100% in tune with a slight float (a few mm from the body).
the Tone zone absolutely kicks booty. maybe more bottom than some may want but i love Megadeth and heavy stuff so i am very happy.
i have recorded some pretty mellow stuff with it as well. very versatile.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i forgot the sweet neck.


----------



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought a San Dimas today and just posted a review of it. Love these guitars, and I highly recommend checking them out. Not as big a fan of the So Cal as its the same price and with the carved out body, doesn't have the sustain or as much punch as the solid body SD model, at least in my opinion. And the SD just looks so much better. First floating/locking tremolo guitar that I have owned or played that I liked and that stayed in tune the way it should. Charvel has definitely lived up to their reputation and you cannot beat this guitar for the money. I got mine for $738.00+tax, and that includes a heavy duty Charvel flight case and Dunlop strap locks.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Aren't these MIJ?

I've heard lots of good things about these guitars.
I was going to spring for a Wild Card, grey primer body and headstock.
What I liked the most was that this one had a humbucker and a single in the neck.
I'm not sure if I want a single humbucking guitar.
It was a Candian on-line dealer only through Ebay. I haven't an account, so I saved myself a grand. 8), 8(


----------



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah, made in Japan. Fit and finish on this guitar is top quality. Can't find a defect anywhere. Its absolutely flawless. Japanese quality and attention to detail is incredible. Their standards for production would made most American companies cringe. My brother in law worked in Japan, and at the factory where he worked, they would throw out products if the plastic wrapper on the box wasn't perfect. It didn't matter if the product was perfect, the wrapping had to be perfect also or it was completely trashed. No such things as "second quality" in Japan because the Japanese people won't accept such things. I love that kind of thinking when it comes to guitars, and its obvious that attitude is prevalent in the making of these guitars.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The MIJ comment was certainly not a jab at the guitars in the slightest.
I went on a bit of a MIJ binge here in the forum over the last while. 8)
Each of them are superb quality, feel and playabilty. I'm happy with all of them.

I have and had a real love for these guitars for quite a while.
The fact that they're now made in Japan wouldn't sway me from checking one out,
in fact, it might give me more reason to.

There are still MIA models available yet though aren't there?
Still, a quality guitar in that price range is a good value.
A pro set up for around a grand? That's a deal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I tried the Primal Scream So Cal, fantastic guitar! I really want an old Slime Green USA so cal!

San Dimas are USA I believe, and So Cals are MIJ


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's what I thought, thanks Budda.


----------



## Pete the Rocker (Nov 3, 2011)

I ordered a Slime Green So Cal one from L&M in Vancouver. It took a while to come in, and I was so disappointed with the colour, the shade was different from the website. So I opted for the Gold burnt Orange one. It was one of the last American made So Cals and for the price of $780.00, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I have had my eye on the So Cal model. All the San Dimas I have looked at are MIJ and the So Cal was made in USA. So Cal has the pick guard like a strat and the San Dimas has no pick guard. Apperently the So Cals are going to be MIJ so if you are buying I would be grabbing a USA built guitar. Not because they are any better but because on resale they will be worth far more. They are both $899 at the big Orange machine.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I see your point about the MIA Charvels deadear.
I googled big orange machine and didn't get anything related to music.
Is it a store? In Hamilton?

I've checked L&Ms website, they carry them, but it seems like limited stock, on the site anyway.


----------



## Pete the Rocker (Nov 3, 2011)

The San Dimas Tele bodied were the first ones I tried. I just didn't like the look of them without the pickguard. I would have loved to have gotten a white Strat So-Cal Jake E Lee style even though I have a double fat strat in white, but they had all been sold out. Check your local L&M store, not every one carries them however they should be able to check stock of others across the country.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry Sulphur. That is what I call L&M with the orange sign and taking over Canada's music retail industry. I thought everyone knew that one ha ha.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL

OK, now I get it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well all this talk about these guitars put me over the edge! The edge wasn't that far, obviously.
I ordered one from the Big Orange Machine (lol) in Burlington.

On their site, they have a San Dimas in Ferrarri red for $699.
This was what I was shooting for, but, after talking a bit to the salesman,
I opted for the Wild Card in crustburst. I wasn't pressured into it,
I had just asked what they had available and this was one of them. Only another $100 more. 
These are a limited run with an HSS set up with a five way switch and quilted maple top.
Pups are all Seymour Duncans. Woo hoo shredzorz.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I love my Charvel San Dimas copperhead, plays like a dream, great pickups-lots of bite, yet versatile. But it did have some minor wiring issues early on, which was disappointing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So is that an older one Diablo?
The pointy headstock isn't available anymore is it?
It's not on the website anyways.
What was the problem? Something wasn't working?

Cool colour btw, nice.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Sulphur my eyes just droped out of my head. Glad you did not buy the one I want. I stuck it up in the corner where no one could get at it without moving a couple first. I am hedging because I have a strat and a Ibanez road star which are not a whole lot different. If they had the 80s neck like the Jackson it would probably be in my house by now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Which one were you thinking of deadear?

I got the sales dude to check the one on sale for me first, the Ferrari red SD.
I then asked him what else he had and he mentioned the one I'm getting.
So, for an extra hundred clams, I went for the Wild Card.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> So is that an older one Diablo?
> The pointy headstock isn't available anymore is it?
> It's not on the website anyways.
> What was the problem? Something wasn't working?
> ...


its prob about 2-3 yrs old.
Bought from L&M Burlington off the rack. 
It was a minor problem with the input jack cutting out. I just expected more for a brand new guitar. Otherwise, its pretty amazing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a stock photo of the one I have coming Wildcard #5...


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> I tried the Primal Scream So Cal, fantastic guitar! I really want an old Slime Green USA so cal!
> 
> San Dimas are USA I believe, and So Cals are MIJ


not exactly, both were US made until the move to Japan with the production models once Charvel did the 8th and final batch. there were some old stock kicking around, for instance my US built So Cal (3rd batch pagan gold ) was purchased from L&M 6 months ago. old stock L&M had kicking around in the warehouse


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, on the Charvel website, it now shows that both the SoCal and San Dimas are MIJ.

I'm not sure about the signature models though. They are quite a bit more expensive than anything else,
chances are they're MIA, judging from the price. It doesn't say though.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Here's a stock photo of the one I have coming Wildcard #5...


Toront Kijiji has or had one last week without a neck for $300 bucks. I don't know the deal but the pocket looked like it had a grinder in there getting rid of numbers or possibly just trying to adjust the tilt. Probably still up.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

$300? What, with the serial numbers whacked off of it? Hmmm.

Mine came in yesterday, awesome!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Sulfur The loaded body in Mississauga kijiji is called a pro mod. Hope you enjoy your new guitar


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

If anyone is interested the Burlington L&M has a red Charvel So Cal . USA built on the wall for $899. Probably one of the last USA built models in the country.


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

played the red one in burlington, it was crap, awful setup. Also played one at mojo in Oakville, remind me of my old granada from the mid seventies. I don;t get it alot of u cats dig them, maybe the 2 i tried were just dogs. i play anderson, suhr guitars, was looking for alternative no frills guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The one I recieved was setup quite nicely, easily playable, no complaints about that.
I find the bridge pup a bit scooped for my tastes, nothing terrible.
I do really like the other settings on the five way switch, especially the neck pup.

The #5 that I got either saw very little play, or they cleaned it up very well because it was spotless when I got it.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Pstar that guitar had a bit of buzz on the B string around 15th fret. But someone grabbed it within the last couple days. I will be looking on the used market for it at a later date. Tried a MIJ San Dimas at Mojo and it was junk , some are good and some are dogs but like you say it is probably just the setup..


----------

